# March 2013 thread ~ Let's get those December babies!



## Mama Duck

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt9469069fltt.gif

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/TTC/Baby-Dust-Spreading.gif

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/TTC/pouringdust.gif​
*
2 March
willowfleur 

3 March
Mama Duck 
jules1970 

6 March
Hope3 

7 March
SweetPotatoPi
neesaw 

8 March
twiggers 
luckylecky 

9 March
shinyshoes

10 March
vix1972 

11 March
MeganS0326 

13 March
pipsbabybean

14 March
SweetMel
jem77

17 March
pbl_ge 
disbaby

18 March
Aeropanda

20 March
Dylis

22 March
1more4me 
fxforbabyb 
TJMYANGEL

25 March
Ceilani 

26 March
Mama Duck 

27 March

28 March

29 March

30 March
gardeninggirl
vix1972

31 March
luckylecky
SweetPotatoPi
*

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/TTC/ttc-swimspermiesswim.gif​


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, Mama! Put me down for St. Patty's day, the 17th! My name is Patricia, so the spelling is not an mistake--that's what I always call it. I'm of Irish descent, too, so maybe all this will combine into good luck for me!!!

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone!


----------



## Mama Duck

Done & good luck :thumbup: ​


----------



## Dylis

Mama d could I have the 20th pls :dust:


----------



## fxforbabyb

Hi Mama

put me down for the 22nd. 
GL to everyone this month, may this be our month!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nessaw

Hi mama. Could I have the 7th pls. Am going to try and hold out til the wkend of the 9th to test (if I get that far). Good luck evryone. December baby would be cool. Love ur first post.


----------



## 1more4me

I'm thinking the 22nd. Hopefully not another screwy cycle ahead.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Thanks for the new thread *Mama Duck*! Can you put me down for the *7th* please? GL and baby :dust: ladies!


----------



## Suzy_Q

Hi Mama! I'm officially exiling myself from future hosting of the monthly testing threads. Can't believe our luck in February thus far and hope March gets better. Could you put me down for March 14th? Thanks!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Ceilani

Hi Mama, thank you for getting this going!

Can you put me down for the 25th? I'll be testing next week for the Feb cycle, but I'm not holding my breath just yet. 

Here's wishing lots of March luck for everyone this month!


----------



## Mama Duck

All updated. Let's hope March is a lucky month for us all :flower:​


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello ladies I'm in, not ovulated yet but next couple days, shud be testing 13th march ish , good luck to all, I'm charting this month n using preseed if it arrives in time and opks as normal x


----------



## Mama Duck

Hello & welcome pipsbabybean :flower: Good luck and let's get these :bfp: rolling in!​


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mama Duck said:


> Hello & welcome pipsbabybean :flower: Good luck and let's get these :bfp: rolling in!​

Thanks mama duck, anyone else tried preseed? X


----------



## luckylecky

I'll have the 8th :flower:


----------



## Mama Duck

Come on luckylecky,you can do it this month girl!​


----------



## Aeropanda

Hey, all!! Would you put me down for the 18th? I'm just getting the hang of charting on FF, but I've already missed a couple days, so here's hoping I can still get this all figured out this month! Wishing you all the very best in March!!


----------



## Mama Duck

Welcome Areopanda :thumbup: ​


----------



## Milty

I'm not ready to commit to another months testing thread yet

But I wanted to wish everyone good luck!!!


----------



## girliegirldfw

Just MMS to spread baby dust. I will be sitting this month out...which pisses me off cause I wanted a baby by Christmas. 

FXed for everyone!!!!

Tiff


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Tiff, just read your reply in the February thread, fantastic! Sounds like you had a great appointment and I'm so glad you're feeling hopeful about things again. Seems like you've got a pretty wonderful doctor that really knows her stuff there :) ; worth their weight when we find 'em :thumbup: . Your plan sounds solid my dear so onward! :hugs: Thanks so much for still sending some love our way and of course we've got you on the return :flower: .


----------



## Mama Duck

girliegirldfw said:


> Just MMS to spread baby dust. I will be sitting this month out...which pisses me off cause I wanted a baby by Christmas.
> 
> FXed for everyone!!!!
> 
> Tiff


https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/Hugs/deleteme.gif​


----------



## shinyshoes

Could I please have the 9th March Mama? Fingers crossed for everyone!!

:dust:


----------



## Mama Duck

Hello & welcome shinyshoes :thumbup: Hope this is your lucky month!​


----------



## disbaby

hi new to posting :) been creeping for a few months, TTC 4th month of trying this month, charting temps, using opks and will use pre seed. no O yet but put me down for March 17th :) i'm an Irish girl looking for my luck this month


----------



## girliegirldfw

Disbaby, wishing you lots of Irish Luck and a wee pot o gold :baby: at the end of the rainbow (ok that was cheesy but I like it...LOL :haha:).

Thanks Mama Duck and Sweet Potato :hugs:

I am using March to get off as much weight as I can and well...I am going to be back in a little better shape, I hope. Also, since we are not TTC right now I can have a drink (or three) if I want to. My BFF is also playing the "waiting game" since she just had a MC...we both plan to have a few shots of Patrone tomorrow night (we are hosting a Purim party) and be happy.:happydance:

I picked up my birth control pills today....I feel like a naughty slutty high school girl. :blush:

Have a great weekend. Shabbat Shalome and Happy Purim for those who celebrate it.

Tiff:drunk::fool::wine::beer:


----------



## Mama Duck

Welcome disbaby :thumbup:​


----------



## vix1972

OK first time i can actually TTC properly after many months of battling high (very high) FSH. I reckon mine will be 10th March on the yay or nay front so could you add me in. 

Hope theres loads of Xmas babies in this thread!! :thumbup:


----------



## jules1970

I'm March 3rd but working 12 hour shift so won't test until mon or tue.

Good luck everyone x
Jules


----------



## MeganS0326

Can I join?? I'll be testing March 11th. Good luck ladies. I have a good feeling about this month!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:haha: Great avatar *Megan* lol. More like "Fold - never", ha!


----------



## Mama Duck

Welcome to our new ladies :flower: Good luck!​


----------



## girliegirldfw

I am still stalking.... Got my hubbies sperm analysis back today. I was so hoping I would be the only one with issues. He is going to call for more info, I just spoke to my nurse about it... Abnormal with decreased density and morphology. I have no idea what this means. I was reading some of the things that cause it, there was a long list. All I can say my hubbie fits in with is alcohol use (he drinks beer and sometimes wine on the weekends) and he's overweight (he's working on this and has lost about 23 pounds so far this year)...and it did not mention age but he is 49, so I am sure that works against him. 

I know this does not mean the end for our hopes, it just means (most likely) a more costly journey. My RE mentioned that IUI might be the way to go if his SA comes back "troubled".

Hope everyone is doing well...xx and baby dust!!!!

Tiff


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/Hugs/hugswhale.gif​


----------



## willowfleur

Hi all! I'm back! Haven't been around the boards much as that chemical last time kinda knocked the wind out of my sails. But dust yourself down and start again as they say 

I'm testing March 2nd 

Good Luck everyone!!!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Suzy_Q

Mama - Can you take me off of March 14. I couldn't get OH to :sex: so I'm out this month.


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, Suzy, how frustrating! So sorry to hear that. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

And, Tiff, I'm sorry to hear about your OH's SA. Sometimes those things can be addressed with improving diet and taking some supps. Sperm quality is more changeable than many issues women face, although this of course depends on the reason for sperm problems. Here's one thread that might have good information for you:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/problems-trying-conceive/577870-spouses-low-sperm-count.html

How are you doing? Have you had your surgery yet?

Big :hugs:!


----------



## SweetMel

Hi ladies. I will test March 14th. I don't usually get a positive that early, but wth. I'm due to have AF on the 15th. Luck o' the Irish to ya!


----------



## Mama Duck

Suzy_Q said:


> Mama - Can you take me off of March 14. I couldn't get OH to :sex: so I'm out this month.

Mahoosive :hug: to you darling xxx​


----------



## girliegirldfw

pbl_ge said:


> And, Tiff, I'm sorry to hear about your OH's SA. Sometimes those things can be addressed with improving diet and taking some supps. Sperm quality is more changeable than many issues women face, although this of course depends on the reason for sperm problems. Here's one thread that might have good information for you:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/problems-trying-conceive/577870-spouses-low-sperm-count.html
> 
> How are you doing? Have you had your surgery yet?
> 
> Big :hugs:!

Thanaks Pbl_gr, Everything I look at just makes me more confused. I got the actual results today when I went in for my 6 month pap. What I had before was just a verbal report from the nurse. I know my RE can explain things better to me but I will not see her again for about a month.

I have not had my surgery, yet, because the RE thinks taking birth control for a month will help. When I told my gyno this she said it most likely will not help but if I was not in pain, she understands I would rather put surgery off in hopes that it goes down. My gyno said it MIGHT go down but would take at least 5 or 6 months. It is all so confusing to me and I really do not know what to do. With the Hubbies SA not being so good, all this might not matter in regards to TTC, but for my general well being and pain.

thanks for asking. :hugs:
Tiff


----------



## girliegirldfw

Suzy_Q said:


> Mama - Can you take me off of March 14. I couldn't get OH to :sex: so I'm out this month.

Aww Suzy, I'm sorry...:hugs: I know we really do not want to go thru all of this alone but sometimes I think it would be so much easier to have control of it.

Tiff


----------



## TJMYANGEL

could i please be put in for the 22nd march sorry just seen this amazing post thankyou xx


----------



## Mama Duck

Welcome TJMYANGEL & good luck :thumbup: ​


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

girliegirldfw said:


> I am still stalking.... Got my hubbies sperm analysis back today. I was so hoping I would be the only one with issues. He is going to call for more info, I just spoke to my nurse about it... Abnormal with decreased density and morphology. I have no idea what this means. I was reading some of the things that cause it, there was a long list. All I can say my hubbie fits in with is alcohol use (he drinks beer and sometimes wine on the weekends) and he's overweight (he's working on this and has lost about 23 pounds so far this year)...and it did not mention age but he is 49, so I am sure that works against him.
> 
> I know this does not mean the end for our hopes, it just means (most likely) a more costly journey. My RE mentioned that IUI might be the way to go if his SA comes back "troubled".
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well...xx and baby dust!!!!
> 
> Tiff

Hi Tiff! Dang, sorry to hear about the SA. I hope continued improvements in his overall health will show swift improvements for the hubby's swimmers. Thanks for updating about your surgery, I was wondering. I hope you continue to stay out of any kind of pain. That must be frustrating working with two differing recs from your doctors :hugs: . Will keep looking for your updates!



willowfleur said:


> Hi all! I'm back! Haven't been around the boards much as that chemical last time kinda knocked the wind out of my sails. But dust yourself down and start again as they say
> 
> I'm testing March 2nd
> 
> Good Luck everyone!!!

And GL to you too! Chemicals look like the worst head trip, I'm sorry :hug: . Glad you're feeling good to try for this cycle! :dust:



Suzy_Q said:


> Mama - Can you take me off of March 14. I couldn't get OH to :sex: so I'm out this month.

Aw man, i'm sorry Suzy :( .



SweetMel said:


> Hi ladies. I will test March 14th. I don't usually get a positive that early, but wth. I'm due to have AF on the 15th. Luck o' the Irish to ya!

Hey SweetMel! Hope this is your cycle doll! :dust:

Hope you ladies had a great day this Thursday! :flower: Let's get some March BFP's :happydance: .


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## willowfleur

Testing day tomorrow :wacko:

Anxious and daring to be a bit excited as I feel very, very sick this morning and very sore bbs - just hoping af isn't coming in disguise as I don't feel my usual pmt symtoms?? 

DH is being very diplomatic, saying my body could just be behaving strangely after last time (chemical) 

Keeping everything crossed and also for everyone else - this is a very stressful journey!!!!! 

:flower:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Ooh, exciting! I've got butterflies for you *willowfleur*, GL! :dust:


----------



## Mama Duck

Good luck for tomorrow willowfleur :thumbup: My tummy is achey & gripey so I know already I'm out *sigh*

Edit: :witch: is here. I might as well die now :cry:


----------



## twiggers

So sorry mama :(


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Mama Duck said:


> Good luck for tomorrow willowfleur :thumbup: My tummy is achey & gripey so I know already I'm out *sigh*
> 
> Edit: :witch: is here. I might as well die now :cry:

Nooo, aw man, I'm sorry Mama Duck :( .


----------



## willowfleur

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Ooh, exciting! I've got butterflies for you *willowfleur*, GL! :dust:

:flower: Thankyou! I'm so nervous, I almost don't want to test in case of that horrible one line disappointment! :wacko:

I'll post as soon as I know - one way or another xxxx


----------



## willowfleur

Mama Duck said:


> Good luck for tomorrow willowfleur :thumbup: My tummy is achey & gripey so I know already I'm out *sigh*
> 
> Edit: :witch: is here. I might as well die now :cry:

Thanks Mama Duck - so anxious now!

So sorry to hear the witch arrived for you :cry: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Suzy_Q

:hug: Mama 
:wine: Red wine positive on a Friday makes for a good way to sooth the soul


----------



## nessaw

So sorry mama.xx

good luck willow.


----------



## Mama Duck

Good luck to willowfleur on testing day :thumbup:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

More :dust: for you *willowfleur*!


----------



## 1more4me

:hugs: Mama


----------



## Mama Duck

Thank ladies. As if to add insult to injury I recieved my Mother & Baby magazine through the post this morning :dohh:


----------



## SweetMel

sorry mama duck

thank you for hosting this thread


----------



## pbl_ge

Sorry, Mama. :hugs: But I bet you'll get to test again this month, right??

Pretty sure I'm 2 dpo today, so will be testing a bit earlier than expected. Bummer than I can't test on St. Patricia's day. :haha: Will update when FF gives the cross hairs. :flower: 

in the meantime, yooooohooooooo!!!! Where is Willow?


----------



## Mama Duck

Yes I will. Af will be due 26th. We go on holiday 30/3-6/4 so hoping af will be here before we go. Come on ladies bring those :bfp: home for me!


----------



## willowfleur

O. M. G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I'm gonna faint........

https://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b543/willowfleur/IMAG0614_zps469acf79.jpg


----------



## Mama Duck

OMG! That is fantastic willowfleur :happydance: Look at those lines! So strong! Extremely pleased for you and seeing your test gives me renewed hope :thumbup:


----------



## Dylis

:happydance::happydance: willow :happydance::happydance: congrats


----------



## twiggers

Congrats willow!! I love seeing peeps in here getting BFPs!!


----------



## nessaw

Fantastic news willow.x


----------



## 1more4me

willowfleur said:


> O. M. G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I'm gonna faint........
> 
> https://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b543/willowfleur/IMAG0614_zps469acf79.jpg

Congrats!!:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## pbl_ge

Congrats, Willow! That's a heck of a line!


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations Willow!!!! That's exciting! :happydance:


----------



## willowfleur

:hugs: Thanks everyone for your congrats, I've been walking around in a daze all day! Hubby is being very stoic and "its very early days stop getting excited" What?? pretty hard not too dearest!!!!!!

I hope it has brought renewed hope to anyone feeling despondent - I just hope the little bean sticks fast!

Love to you all, lovely ladies :hugs: :flower: :hugs: :flower: :hugs:


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats willow!! That is an amazing BFP!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!!


----------



## Hope3

Hey can I join in? I'm on day 27. I've got just a couple of days before I know one way or another.


----------



## girliegirldfw

Sorry Mama...:hugs: Isn't that the way it goes? Getting the magazine in the mail...just icing on the cake (mmmm now I want cake)

Willow....I am so happy for you. Wishing you an easy and happy 9 months!!!!

Not much new to report on my end. Hubbie does not think going to the doctor (him going) will help anything. UHHHG He complains about blood pressure, too...but oh no, going to the Dr will not help. He also does not want to take any of the supplements to help his swimmers. Not that they are a guarentee but they are a lot cheaper than IVF/ICSI.

I am searching for a job...I might just need to buy a baby. Of course I am kidding but as much as adoption costs isnt it the same thing? I am soooo FOR adoption, I have always wanted to adopt from Russia but with being out of work for almost 4 years that is hard to do (I read somewhere that Russia is no longer allowing adoption???) I understand legal fees, etc etc but some of these fees and costs make it very hard for someone to be able to afford it and then have enough left to put something aside for the childs education and all the fun stuff you want them to be able to do. Sorry for my rant, I know this is not what this forum is about.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.

Tiff


----------



## Mama Duck

Hope3 said:


> Hey can I join in? I'm on day 27. I've got just a couple of days before I know one way or another.

Hello & welcome :flower: What date would you like me to put you down for?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yey willow congrats!!!, wud u share any symptoms if any? Do u chart ?:)


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## SweetMel

yay for crosshairs twiggers. your chart looks great.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Oh my goodness *willowfleur*, that's one fantastic looking BFP! Huge congratulations to you!!! :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: A healthy, happy, incredibly boring nine months and beyond to you my dear!

Aw man *girlie*, men can be so darn stubborn sometimes :growlmad: . GL with your job search!

Yay for CH's *twiggers*! Looking good :) .

Me, nothing much going on. Took a test today just b/c and got a BFN which isn't surprising since I've never seemed to be an early positive HPT lady :shrug: . Feeling ready for this cycle to be done if it's a bust. Very emotional, feeling overwhelmed and frustrated. Blah...

I do hope the start of a new week is coming along nicely for you ladies! :flower:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Hope3

Mama Duck said:


> Hope3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey can I join in? I'm on day 27. I've got just a couple of days before I know one way or another.
> 
> Hello & welcome :flower: What date would you like me to put you down for?Click to expand...


Hi Mama Duck. Put me down for 6 March.


----------



## willowfleur

pipsbabybean said:


> Yey willow congrats!!!, wud u share any symptoms if any? Do u chart ?:)

Thanks so much everyone!

No Pips I wasn't charting, that was going to be my plan for next cycle O:) Symptom wise, very similiar to PMT about a week before BFP (angry and emotional), then I got very, very calm, majorly sore bbs, but most of all extreme tiredness - I can almost just fall asleep standing up at the moment! And a peculiar taste in my mouth! Oh and pinchy cramps low down in my abdomen for a week or so. 

Keeping an eye on all you ladies and keeping everything crossed for you all, thankyou for your support and good wishes :hugs: :flower:


----------



## jem77

Hi! Put me down for March 14th please! 
Wishing everyone good luck! Let's hope St. Patty's Day brings us all luck this month!


----------



## pipsbabybean

willowfleur said:


> pipsbabybean said:
> 
> 
> Yey willow congrats!!!, wud u share any symptoms if any? Do u chart ?:)
> 
> Thanks so much everyone!
> 
> No Pips I wasn't charting, that was going to be my plan for next cycle O:) Symptom wise, very similiar to PMT about a week before BFP (angry and emotional), then I got very, very calm, majorly sore bbs, but most of all extreme tiredness - I can almost just fall asleep standing up at the moment! And a peculiar taste in my mouth! Oh and pinchy cramps low down in my abdomen for a week or so.
> 
> Keeping an eye on all you ladies and keeping everything crossed for you all, thankyou for your support and good wishes :hugs: :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, yey for u .. No need for U to chart now hehe
Wish I didn't finding it stressful x


----------



## nessaw

Got my cd21 progesterone test back. Its 57 and they want over 30 to ov so thats gd. On cd26/13 dpo today and trying to hold out til sat providing af doesn't show.


----------



## Mama Duck

Welcome jem77 :thumbup:​


----------



## Hope3

I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas Day! 

It's taken a bit of willpower not to test early. I've had some spotting and I'm trying not to do that 'is it implantation bleeding or just AF' thing. 

I'm testing first thing tomorrow. [-o&lt;


----------



## Mama Duck

Welcome Hope3,good luck for tomorrow :thumbup:

Quick rant,apologies in advance. Neighbour announced she's pregnant,approx 7 weeks. Doesn't know who the father is (choice of 2!),doesn't want the baby but doesn't believe in abortion etc. Furious doesn't come close. Asked her how she could be so fricking stupid - not my proudest moment - but will support her regardeless.​


----------



## pipsbabybean

O mama duck I heard that before to , it's shocking 
So many ladies desperate for a family and its always the ones who don't care who fall pg without trying ! 
I feel ur rant for sure x


----------



## Mama Duck

I could just scream at the injustice of it. I know it's selfish of me to think this but how can she be given this blessing when she struggles with the 2 children she already has. ​


----------



## Hope3

It hardly seems fair does it. :nope:


----------



## girliegirldfw

Oh Mama...that kind of thing always tests my faith. It is so hard to understand.

Got a call from my RE this morning, she left a message saying she had the results from my blood work and it looked good. Only one thing was that my insulin was not idea, it was a little raised, which goes along with PCOS so she will give me something for it (metphormin?) Prolactin and glucose was good. I think there was one other thing she was testing for but I forget...will ask her about it when we talk.

She said my hubbies SA was considered compromised but not unworkable. With the current results we would be candidates for insiminations (is IUI the same?) or IVF. I assumed the IVF part but was hoping MAYBE IUI... Part of me wants to go with IVF since the odds are better but if she thinks something a little less invasive (and less costly) might work, I will try it.

Hope everyone is having a great week.

Tiff


----------



## twiggers

Sorry mama....it really does seem unfair :(


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

pipsbabybean said:


> O mama duck I heard that before to , it's shocking
> So many ladies desperate for a family and its always the ones who don't care who fall pg without trying !
> I feel ur rant for sure x

This right here exactly Mama Duck. I definitely hear you. It's just so wrong :( .



girliegirldfw said:


> Oh Mama...that kind of thing always tests my faith. It is so hard to understand.
> 
> Got a call from my RE this morning, she left a message saying she had the results from my blood work and it looked good. Only one thing was that my insulin was not idea, it was a little raised, which goes along with PCOS so she will give me something for it (metphormin?) Prolactin and glucose was good. I think there was one other thing she was testing for but I forget...will ask her about it when we talk.
> 
> She said my hubbies SA was considered compromised but not unworkable. With the current results we would be candidates for insiminations (is IUI the same?) or IVF. I assumed the IVF part but was hoping MAYBE IUI... Part of me wants to go with IVF since the odds are better but if she thinks something a little less invasive (and less costly) might work, I will try it.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week.
> 
> Tiff

Alright cool, sounds like things are at a good place that you guys can work with Tiff :) .

Me, two days 'til test day, feeling very on edge still emotionally. I just want to pull the covers up over my head and cry one minute then I'm mellowing out the next :nope: . Ready for the 7th to come so AF can just come on and get it over with if she's coming :cry: .

Hope the week is proving lovely for you ladies though! FX we get a nice run this month :dust: .


----------



## pbl_ge

girliegirldfw said:


> Oh Mama...that kind of thing always tests my faith. It is so hard to understand.
> 
> Got a call from my RE this morning, she left a message saying she had the results from my blood work and it looked good. Only one thing was that my insulin was not idea, it was a little raised, which goes along with PCOS so she will give me something for it (metphormin?) Prolactin and glucose was good. I think there was one other thing she was testing for but I forget...will ask her about it when we talk.
> 
> She said my hubbies SA was considered compromised but not unworkable. With the current results we would be candidates for insiminations (is IUI the same?) or IVF. I assumed the IVF part but was hoping MAYBE IUI... Part of me wants to go with IVF since the odds are better but if she thinks something a little less invasive (and less costly) might work, I will try it.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week.
> 
> Tiff

Sounds promising, Tiff! I suspect she meant IUI when she said insemination. If the biggest concern for you two is sperm quality that might well do the trick! :thumbup: Is the cyst healing okay? I don't know anything about metformin, except that I definitely see people getting their BFPs on it around here. Hopefully her plan will work for you!!! :dust: :dust: !!

Good luck to the testers in the next few days!!! And let's all hold off torturing ourselves testing when it's waaaaay too early! :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## Hope3

No need to test. :witch: got me. I'm out! :-(


----------



## Mama Duck

Good morning ladies,thank you for your kind words,much appreciated. I'll support her as that's my duty as a friend even if I don't agree with how she conducts her lifestyle.

All looks promising for you Tiff,wishing you all the best. Mahoosive :hug: for Hope3.​


----------



## nessaw

Am out too. Stupid witch.

Mama its just not fair.

Tiff great news.

Hope sorry about af.

Good luck everyone.x


----------



## Mama Duck

:hug: nessaw​


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Hope3 said:


> No need to test. :witch: got me. I'm out! :-(

Ugh, I'm sorry she got you Hope3 :( .



Mama Duck said:


> Good morning ladies,thank you for your kind words,much appreciated. I'll support her as that's my duty as a friend even if I don't agree with how she conducts her lifestyle.
> 
> All looks promising for you Tiff,wishing you all the best. Mahoosive :hug: for Hope3.​

I feel the same way about some of the choices my family and friends make. It can really tear you up though :nope: .



nessaw said:


> Am out too. Stupid witch.
> 
> Mama its just not fair.
> 
> Tiff great news.
> 
> Hope sorry about af.
> 
> Good luck everyone.x

Dang, stupid witch is ruthless. I'm sorry neesaw :( .

Chart looking nice thus far *twiggers* :) .


----------



## twiggers

Thanks Potato!


----------



## pbl_ge

Big hugs to Ness and Hope. Nasty witch!!!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## girliegirldfw

So sorry Ness :hugs: and Hope :hugs:

Aww Twiggers :hugs: I love babies and love to see them and smell them, getting ready for them...but it is so hard when you are trying and it isn't yours. Just try to enjoy the cake and punch (they always serve cake and that gingerale / sherbert punch at showers here) 

Tiff


----------



## Hope3

Mama Duck said:


> Good morning ladies,thank you for your kind words,much appreciated. I'll support her as that's my duty as a friend even if I don't agree with how she conducts her lifestyle.
> 
> All looks promising for you Tiff,wishing you all the best. Mahoosive :hug: for Hope3.​

Good for you Mama Duck for supporting your friend.

Thanks also for the hug.


----------



## Hope3

Thanks all. 

This morning I was so gutted. The last 3 cycles have been slightly shorter so I really thought there was a slim chance of this cycle working out, being longer than the others.

Oh well, April here I come!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## smarties75

Baby dust to all! xxx


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

twiggers said:


> Does anyone else go and calculate EDD based on your O date? Mine says November 22nd, which is just after my bday and the same day as my cousin's bday. Not a bad time to be born.
> 
> Heading to a baby shower at work this afternoon :(

I've gone by LMP with my other pregnancies but whenever I get pg this time I'll do both, just 'cause :) . November is a wonderful time to be born :cloud9: . Here it's not so cold yet then and it tends to be absolutely gorgeous out. How was the shower? A good friend of mine recently told me she's pg (never tried for any of her kiddos and she's not exactly thrilled for various reasons) and this will be baby number five. I've always, always wanted five or six and know that this is just not going to happen. I'm feeling some jealousy come up. If I'm still not pg by the time she's all big and round and ready for a welcoming celebration for her baby, which could end up being around the time I m/c'd my last pregnancy, just, :cry: . 

Me, CD11 here, waiting :coffee: .


----------



## SweetMel

Sorry hope and nessa that youre out. I hope you have better luck next month. I have my fxd for the rest of you. Im cd22 of a 30day cycle. I thought I od 4 days ago, but FF didnt give me crosshairs. This cycle has definitely been different.


----------



## Yammaroo

Hello All

New here and been TTC for nearly 2 years.. (i turn 38 next month... Eek!) 
Am due to ov on mother's day (10th) so that's gotta be a good omen right?! 
Fx for Xmas pitter patters! 

Baby dust to y'all!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

FX for you *SweetMel*! :dust:

Welcome *Yammaroo*! That would be wonderful for you to conceive on Mother's Day :) . I hope this is your cycle! :dust:

Me, pretty sure I'm out :cry: . My temp has been dropping and the witch crept up with this same kind of weirdness that it's doing right now last month. Back to the drawing board for April it is then...


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Oh! And of course GL to the rest of you ladies waiting to test!


----------



## Hope3

Since giving up drink doesn't seem to have made any difference to me conceiving so far, I'm treating myself to a couple of glasses of wine to cheer myself up.

:wine:


----------



## SweetMel

Hi Yammaroo. Good luck. Catch that eggy.

I finally got FF to give me crosshairs today. I dont know if it was waiting on this mornings temp or what. 5dpo!

Good luck ladies.


----------



## Mama Duck

Yammaroo said:


> Hello All
> 
> New here and been TTC for nearly 2 years.. (i turn 38 next month... Eek!)
> Am due to ov on mother's day (10th) so that's gotta be a good omen right?!
> Fx for Xmas pitter patters!
> 
> Baby dust to y'all!

Welcome Yammaroo :flower: Good luck for this cycle! What date would you like me to put down for your af/testing date?​


----------



## pipsbabybean

Still waiting to test here! Longest tww ...


----------



## luckylecky

I'm running like clock work it seems... I'm out


----------



## nessaw

Sorry lucky.

Welcome yama-good luck.


----------



## vix1972

I am out my body has decided on a 20 day cycle for my first month back TTC :nope:


----------



## Mama Duck

To both Lucky & Vix

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/Hugs/hugsbear6hy.gif​


----------



## pbl_ge

Sorry, Lecky and Vix. :hugs: She is a witch, isn't she?!


----------



## nessaw

Sorry vix.x


----------



## SweetMel

I'm starting to ss. I can't help it. I have sore bbs. I've had strange cramps and backache. I'll have poas fever next week. I just know it.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Aeropanda

Hi all! Sorry to hear all whose been visited by the evil witch this month! I'm officially there with ya! I don't know if last month, I stressed myself out being the first month ttc, but this month seemed to have went right back to my previous scheduling. That being said, I wish all of you still waiting to test as peaceful a time as you can have and the best of luck!


----------



## MeganS0326

I'm out, too. Blood work came back negative. Slightly devastated. I thought this was going to be my month. Oh well! Hugs to all in the same boat.


----------



## SweetMel

I have no symptoms anymore. I'm just waiting until AF shows.


----------



## pbl_ge

I think I can go ahead and call it for myself this month. Pretty decisive temp drop! :cry:

Good luck to the remaining testers!


----------



## 1more4me

Hello eveyone,

:hugs: to those that the witch has found :growlmad:

I had an appointment with my OBGYN yesterday. I was so excited for the appointment, brought copies of my charts, etc. So my doctor comes in to talk to me and I show him my charts. He obviously knew nothing about my chart and tells me that I ovualted yesterday! Umm, no. So I did not correct him because he is a doctor, LOL! So he preceeds to tell me when I should bd etc, etc. He was right about all that. He was not concerned at all about my age (41) all he said was.."you dont look 41" WTH? So I was telling him about my tubal reversal and how I was concerned about my hormones and wanted to get labs done. He will not draw any labs until after we are ttc a YEAR!!! He said after a year, which will be Nov/Dec, my fiancee will be ordered an SA and then after his results, if needed I will get my hormones checked. If all comes back normal, he said his next step will be clomid with IUI. I am so dissapointed with all this. Oh I will get an HSG in JUne if Im not preggo by then. I left the office happy about that. Im thinking I need a second opinion. I felt like I was being written off because of my age.

Sorry for the rant, but no one else understands.:nope:


----------



## 1more4me

Hello eveyone,

:hugs: to those that the witch has found :growlmad:

I had an appointment with my OBGYN yesterday. I was so excited for the appointment, brought copies of my charts, etc. So my doctor comes in to talk to me and I show him my charts. He obviously knew nothing about my chart and tells me that I ovualted yesterday! Umm, no. So I did not correct him because he is a doctor, LOL! So he preceeds to tell me when I should bd etc, etc. He was right about all that. He was not concerned at all about my age (41) all he said was.."you dont look 41" WTH? So I was telling him about my tubal reversal and how I was concerned about my hormones and wanted to get labs done. He will not draw any labs until after we are ttc a YEAR!!! He said after a year, which will be Nov/Dec, my fiancee will be ordered an SA and then after his results, I will get my hormones checked. If all comes back normal, he said his next step will be clomid with IUI. I am so dissapointed with all this. Oh I will get an HSG in June if Im not preggo by then. I left the office happy about that. Im thinking I need a second opinion. I felt like I was being written off because of my age.

Sorry for the rant, but no one else understands.:nope:


----------



## Mama Duck

Mahoosive :hug: to all that need them xxx


----------



## Mama Duck

Good morning ladies,hope everyone is ok & well :flower: Today is Ovulation day for me :happydance: I'm feeling relaxed and hopeful for this cycle.Good luck to everyone!

Btw for those who are being doubtful and are convinced they are out I am refusing to give up on you and will not update your dates until :witch: actually shows!​


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm stil here waiting twiddling thumbs!! Late ov has pushed me through normal af date yesterday and ff adjusted my dpo by a day one more added on .. X


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Hi ladies! :wave: Big, big :hugs: to those that AF found as well as to those of you who are certain that the witch is just polishing up her broom before she comes crashing in. March is just not being kind thus far :?

*1more4me* I would definitely get a second opinion. I don't see what the big deal about drawing labs for you is :growlmad: . I am glad you left happy about the HSG in June if you're not preggers by then though. And the "You don't look 41" thing would certainly be a little off-putting for me to hear from my doctor unless I had that kind of buddy type relationship with them. Rant away my dear! It feels good to be able to get it out somewhere that people get what you're talking about.

How are things in your world *girlygirl*?

Me, CD7 today. Most likely O'ing sometime next week :coffee: . If I O b/w the 17th and 20th I'll be in the March TWW again so, we'll see!


----------



## Ceilani

1more4me - I second SweetPotato! I'd get another doc pronto, since it's not too hard to order some initial labs. And not having anything done until after a year?! Has he seen the protocol for those over 35 (ie, testing after 6 mos ttc)??? As for not looking 41, we may look/feel a lot younger, but biology is biology. I'd fire that doc! I'm sorry the appointment wasn't what you were hoping for. :nope: Hopefully you can get in to see someone with more understanding of ttc over 35.

Mama - FX'd for you!! 

I'm just starting my tww for my first round of clomid. I responded well, am excited that I ovulated later, and now I'm praying hard! 14 dpo is 3/26 for me, but I don't know if I'll be able to hold out that long for POAS...I may start doing it obsessively around 8 dpo. Oh lordy, here we go!


----------



## fxforbabyb

I'm only 5dpo but it feels like its been much longer, Trying to keep myself sane...not doing a very good job lol :shrug:


----------



## 1more4me

Thank you SweetPotato and Ceilani. After my hsg in June I am out of there! LOL! 

So I caved and took an IC this morning. Of course a bfn. No big deal. Looking forward to a relaxing weekend on the beach with just me and my fiancee!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Ooh, beach time! I'm so jealous! Have fun 1more!


----------



## jules1970

Sorry forgot to reply, definately out for March!!! Ready for April and a january baby!!!


----------



## Mama Duck

:hug: jules

I'm 3dpo so in the dreaded 2ww but at this stage I'm not hopeful as we didn't manage to dtd on Ov day (but managed it this morning). I'm extremely farty and have had a huge outbreak of spots - I had an absolute mountain on my nose and it was just the hideous thing ever :cry: Good luck to every one still in the running. I will be able to add a 2nd date for myself for this month as my cycle was shorter x​


----------



## gardeninggirl

If it's not too late would you please put me down for March 30th? I O'd sooner than I thought I would!


----------



## Mama Duck

Hello & welcome gardeninggirl :thumbup: Good luck!​


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ladies I've got this tonight hope it's wat I've been waiting for
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/C45815B6-81D2-46D1-A5E6-D48521317E3D-9133-000006E3AFA9A615.jpg


----------



## gardeninggirl

Thanks Mama!


----------



## Mama Duck

pipsbabybean said:


> Ladies I've got this tonight hope it's wat I've been waiting for
> https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/C45815B6-81D2-46D1-A5E6-D48521317E3D-9133-000006E3AFA9A615.jpg

Oh my Gawd! I see *something* but as I'm on my phone it's not as clear but that does look very line-like. How exciting!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks hun


----------



## twiggers

I'm out. AF arrived today.


----------



## nessaw

Pips I can see a little something. Congrats.

Sorry twiggers.xx


----------



## vix1972

Well since my body decided on a very short first cycle i can take another crack at the March BFP. According to positive OTsticks I misjudged O this month as was basing it on a short cycle again!!

Can i have a bash at 30 March?:flower:

Thank you


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

jules1970 said:


> Sorry forgot to reply, definately out for March!!! Ready for April and a january baby!!!

Come on April then!



Mama Duck said:


> :hug: jules
> 
> I'm 3dpo so in the dreaded 2ww but at this stage I'm not hopeful as we didn't manage to dtd on Ov day (but managed it this morning). I'm extremely farty and have had a huge outbreak of spots - I had an absolute mountain on my nose and it was just the hideous thing ever :cry: Good luck to every one still in the running. I will be able to add a 2nd date for myself for this month as my cycle was shorter x​

How many days before O did you BD Mama Duck? Hopefully you guys caught the eggy!



gardeninggirl said:


> If it's not too late would you please put me down for March 30th? I O'd sooner than I thought I would!

Welcome aboard gardeningirl and GL! :dust:



pipsbabybean said:


> Ladies I've got this tonight hope it's wat I've been waiting for
> https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/C45815B6-81D2-46D1-A5E6-D48521317E3D-9133-000006E3AFA9A615.jpg

Woohoo! I see something! :wohoo: Hoping you get a nice dark line next test!



twiggers said:


> I'm out. AF arrived today.

Dang, sorry she got you twiggers.



vix1972 said:


> Well since my body decided on a very short first cycle i can take another crack at the March BFP. According to positive OTsticks I misjudged O this month as was basing it on a short cycle again!!
> 
> Can i have a bash at 30 March?:flower:
> 
> Thank you

Here's hoping that the second March go around brings on those double lines!

Me, CD11, not sure what's happening with O. FF is predicting CD13 but has me down for anywhere b/w CD11 and CD14 so :shrug: . Just hangin' out :coffee: .


----------



## februaryseven

twiggers said:


> I'm out. AF arrived today.

Me too, Twiggers. Let's cross our fingers for next month.


----------



## luckylecky

Looks like I have another shot this month, can you put me downfor the 31st?

Ooooh Pips! Fingers crossed :happydance:


----------



## Mama Duck

Have ammended dates for both vix1972 & luckylecky :thumbup: & :hug: for twiggers & februaryseven​


----------



## pbl_ge

I'm off to April, too. :cry: :hugs: to those in the same boat.

Pip, have you retested? FX!!!


----------



## nessaw

Sorry pebble.x


----------



## SweetMel

I'm still waiting. At was due yesterday. I don't know what to think.


----------



## nessaw

Sweetmel test test test!!


----------



## SweetMel

I can't test. I scared. :blush:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Dang, sorry the :witch: got you *februaryseven* :hug: .



SweetMel said:


> I can't test. I scared. :blush:

Aww :hugs: . I completely understand the skeered. Let us know if the curiosity overtakes you!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

pbl_ge said:


> I'm off to April, too. :cry: :hugs: to those in the same boat.
> 
> Pip, have you retested? FX!!!

Not sure how I missed this before :wacko: . Sorry she got you pbl :hug: .


----------



## 1more4me

So sorry to those the witch has found! :hugs:

Good Luck to those still waiting to test. :flower:

It's starting to look bleak for me this month. Just waiting for the inevitable. :growlmad:


----------



## Mama Duck

:hug:​


----------



## pipsbabybean

pbl_ge said:


> I'm off to April, too. :cry: :hugs: to those in the same boat.
> 
> Pip, have you retested? FX!!!

Hey hun only just seen this,
I've been spotting since Sunday n not tested again 
No red blood tho dunno wat to think ?
X


----------



## pbl_ge

Spotting doesn't mean a ton. Why not retest? If it's a :bfp: you could check in with your doc about betas. 

I'm still cautiously optimistic for you!

:dust:


----------



## SweetMel

I'm dealing with another long cycle just like the one I had in December. I could test but I think it would be negative. I don't feel preggo at all.


----------



## 1more4me

On to April for me.


----------



## SweetMel

I took this test this morning with fmu on a Walgreens store brand. It is the kind that is suppose to show a plus sign if pregnant or minus sign if not pregnant. Mine didn't have a minus sign. It didn't really have a good strong plus sign either. I know it is blue dye, but it is what I had. I know now not to bother with blue dyes. What do you think? I hope you can see it ok.


----------



## fxforbabyb

I'm out, on to April


----------



## Milty

Looks promising...

Are you on a baby Asprin ?


----------



## SweetMel

Milty, Yes I am on a baby apirin. Does that effect a test? I have never seen a test do this before.


----------



## Milty

No it doesn't effect test. I just wanted to make sure with your blood issue. It looks like your on your way to a positive. Your test should get darker in the next few days :thumbup:


----------



## SweetMel

Thanks for the support milty, but I think I'm out. I just started having brown spotting. I wonder why the test didn't have a dark negative on it.


----------



## Mama Duck

:hug: to those that need them.​


----------



## vix1972

Not sure if i am still in this month! By all calculations to hand, CM checks and OPT's I am 6dpo but have started to bleed lightly. Not a full on AF and no draggy back and stomach pains that accompany it so not sure what my bod is playing at!! 

:hugs: to all those out for def. Fx'd for more BFP's in April :dust:


----------



## gardeninggirl

Sweetmel, the minus sign that shows up may be the control that tells you if the test is working properly. If it didn't show up all the way I would retest. The stick may have been bad.


----------



## SweetMel

Yeah. Bad test. I'm out for sure now. See you in the April test thread. Good luck ladies.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

SweetMel said:


> Yeah. Bad test. I'm out for sure now. See you in the April test thread. Good luck ladies.

Dang, I'm sorry SweetMel :hug: .

And big hugs to any of you other ladies the witch got. Me, off to bed. G'night all!


----------



## nessaw

Sorry sweetmel.x


----------



## Ceilani

Tested yesterday and got a BFN. but AF hasn't showed just yet. Tomorrow is cd 28, I'll test again on Wed if AF doesn't show tomorrow. I'm a little nervous!


----------



## Mama Duck

Quick update on me and that's :witch: has arrived for the 2nd time this month. Devastated doesn't even come close. :hug: to us all xxx​


----------



## Ceilani

Oh Mama.... :hugs: to you hun.


----------



## nessaw

Big hugs mama.x

fingers crossed ceilani.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

FX for you *Ceilani*! :dust:

Aw man *Mama Duck*, I am so sorry she got you :( . Big, big :hugs: .


----------



## pbl_ge

Gosh, lots of bad news around here! :nope:

Big hugs to everyone!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

And FX, Ceil!


----------



## Mama Duck

Today I will mostly be wallowing in self-pity :haha:​


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Mama Duck said:


> Today I will mostly be wallowing in self-pity :haha:​

Sounds like a plan to me Mama Duck :D . Don't forget the essentials: wine, movies, wine, music, wine, chocolate. Oh! And wine :wine: .

Can you put me down for the *31st*? Looks like I'll be able to give it one more go around. We'll see if I will be decorating my own shindig of pity soon :munch: .


----------



## Ceilani

Well, I tested last night and got a faint second line! Going to test again today and schedule a blood test for confirmation. I'm kind of in shock right now...


----------



## Mama Duck

Ceilani said:


> Well, I tested last night and got a faint second line! Going to test again today and schedule a blood test for confirmation. I'm kind of in shock right now...

That's fricking amazing news! :happydance:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Woohoo! That's awesome *Ceilani*! Hope you get a nice, dark line today!


----------



## nessaw

Fantastic ceilani. Pics pls!!


----------



## pbl_ge

OMG. PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ceilani

Okay, let's see if I can do this...

It is incredibly light. I had spotting Friday night, so I'm thinking that may have been implantation which would make me VERY early pg. I've taken another test this am (the one pictured) and have the same very light line as I saw last night. I had a blood test drawn today for confirmation, should have results tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mama Duck

Ceilani said:


> Okay, let's see if I can do this...
> 
> It is incredibly light. I had spotting Friday night, so I'm thinking that may have been implantation which would make me VERY early pg. I've taken another test this am (the one pictured) and have the same very light line as I saw last night. I had a blood test drawn today for confirmation, should have results tomorrow!

I see it :happydance:


----------



## pbl_ge

Me too! :yipee:


----------



## nessaw

Me three!!


----------



## Ceilani

Yay! I'm not crazy after all! (well, about this, at least!) :happydance:


----------



## gardeninggirl

Yeah Ceilani! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Mama Duck

I've noticed there's no April thread up & running. Any takers? I'm on holiday from saturday until 6th April so would prefer someone else to host if possible.


----------



## NandO1

Mama Duck said:


> I've noticed there's no April thread up & running. Any takers? I'm on holiday from saturday until 6th April so would prefer someone else to host if possible.

I'll do it hun hope it will be as successful as yours. Will name it in your honour.:flower:


----------



## Ceilani

Heard from my dr's office today. No spotting or bleeding, but progesterone dropped from 28 to 3, and hcg only went up from 20 to 22 over a 48 hour period. I was told to prepare myself for miscarry. 

Kind of devastated right now, and not entirely sure what to do.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Ceilani said:


> Heard from my dr's office today. No spotting or bleeding, but progesterone dropped from 28 to 3, and hcg only went up from 20 to 22 over a 48 hour period. I was told to prepare myself for miscarry.
> 
> Kind of devastated right now, and not entirely sure what to do.

Oh no Ceilani! I'm so, so sorry :( .

You do whatever you feel like you need to do darlin'. Cry, scream, write, stare blankly into space, whatever feels right to you. This will likely resemble a hard period. I know there's nothing anyone can do or say to make this hurt less for you but you will be in my thoughts as you process everything. Wishing as much peace as possible your way.


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, Ceil, I'm so sorry. :hugs: :cry: That's terrible. The only good news is that now you know that many things are "working," so that's a sort of progress. Even though it's very early, it's still a terrible loss and you should give yourself whatever space and time you need to grieve. I've seen a few women here get a sticky BFP the month after a chemical, so maybe that will be you!

Thinking of you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Ceilani I am so sorry. Like pebs said a lot of people told me at least you know you can get pregnant. Sometimes that helps and is consolation but some days theres no understanding of the unfairness of it all. Please look after yourself and know we are all thinking of you.xx


----------



## gardeninggirl

Ceilani I am so sorry. I have been through a miscarriage (I think at 12 weeks, it's a complicated story I'm not proud of when I was 23) and it's not fun. It sucks that the Doc can't tell you that is what is definitely happening either. Much love and hugs to you!:hugs:


----------



## luckylecky

Celiani :hugs:
AFM I'm out..


----------



## gardeninggirl

Test was :bfn: and I feel AF coming on. I'm out too.


----------



## nessaw

Sorry lucky and gardeninggrl.x


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Tested this AM. BFN so not holding out hope, ugh.

Big :hug: to all those that got got or are getting ready to get got *sigh*. On to April...


----------



## nessaw

Sorry sweetpotatopie x.


----------

